# Budget lbulk lunch..



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys im trying to bulk but no idea what to have for lunch at work because everything either takes to long to make or tastes nasty, currently buying pizzas but its getting to expensive, thinking about slup chips (french fries) but cant imagine that'll be to healthy ..

Can you please recommend something that is quick and easy to prepare


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just cook pasta and chicken the night before and take it into work.

Chilli is a piece of p1ss to make in bulk too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I just cook pasta and chicken the night before and take it into work.
> 
> Chilli is a piece of p1ss to make in bulk too.


This ^^

Pre cook everything. Worse comes to worse take oats whey and PB


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> This ^^
> 
> Pre cook everything. Worse comes to worse take oats whey and PB


I have 100g oats in the morning cant stand the stuff :banghead:


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

tuna and pasta

chicken and pasta

microwave rice and a tin of tuna/pack of ready cooked chicken breast with olive oil to suit


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I just cook pasta and chicken the night before and take it into work.
> 
> Chilli is a piece of p1ss to make in bulk too.


Thanks will look up some pasta recipes... Anything you could suggest?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just cook the pasta and the chicken, dice up the chicken and then chuck it in with the drained pasta then mix it in with a shop bought pasta sauce. Put it in boxes with some grated cheese on top, job done.

Chilli is even easier, with a big enough pot you can cook a couple of KG's of it at once.

I'd also advise getting a slow cooker, you just throw everything in and leave it all day, proper lazy cooking and you can buy really cheap cuts of meat too as it makes it really tender.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> I have 100g oats in the morning cant stand the stuff :banghead:


Prep some rice and chicken then :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

You can make a big batch of curry to last 2-3 dinner,

pre-cook a batch of rice,

put them in seperate tubs, boil the kettle at work and pour the water on the rice for 30-60secs to heat it up again and drain,

then microwave heat the beef or chicken curry.

I normally buy 2kg beef from asda £10, half it, put 1 1/2 in the fridge and dice the other half then 2jars of indian curry than makes 3 meals for me.

Proper home made meals out the microwave, or cook a bigger batch and freeze it in portions in food bags.

So £10 2kg of beef will do 6meals and £3-5 werth of curry sauce, say a nan bread per meal 50p each, and 1kg of rice £1.

333g meat + Curry sauce,

150g rice,

1 nan bread,

6 meals for £15-20 £2.50-3.50 each and over 1000cals per meal.

If you have a microwave at work.

Can do mince, spag bol and chilli-con the same way. The pasta and rice heats up straight away if left in boiling kettle water 30-60secs.

Could even cook it all in 1 day at the wkend if you have a couple oven bowls, I leave mine in the oven on 180-200oC for 45mins with foil on the top then remove foil and extra cook an extra 15-30mins to get rid of some of the water off the meat. Cooks perfect.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

stone14 said:


> You can make a big batch of curry to last 2-3 dinner,
> 
> pre-cook a batch of rice,
> 
> ...


Thanks alot for the help i do that with supper, make 8 meals freeze it then when the time comes just microwave and cook rice.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys:thumbup:

At work theres no microwave so im going to do the homemade pastas..

Hopefully will save some cash and get some gains..

At the moment i have 100g oats at 08:00

13:00 will be the pasta + protein shake

18:00 chicken breast

23:00 chilli/stew/curry with rice + whey protein shake...

Should i snack on nuts or fruit in between ???


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

boiled eggs, rice and chicken- job done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Boil in the bag rice (I split it so 1 bag lasts 2 days), 100g of turkey or chicken (or occasionally Bernard Matthews turkey tikka chunks) and half a can of mixed beans or kidney beans (again I drain these and split to last 2 days). Sauce or dressing to taste. Bang it in a tupperware tub and eat cold ftw!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv been usine smart price long grain white rice 40p per kg, changed to basmati white rice £1 per kg, soo much difrence much nicer lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Make some home made quiches and cornedbeef+tetty pies, there great and can eat cold also last for days, pasteries full of fat and lard tho, unless you can find an alternative pastry recipe, I'm sure my mate said weight watchers showed her how to make pastry with patato instead of fat but I don't have the recipe, must be a health option on the net somewere tho. A simple home made quiche is realy nice if you like eggs cheese and bacon lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also can't get much simpler than a pitta bread with chicken+mayo as a filling, can get chicken stripes from asda tikka flavours etc. Even abit salad in aswell, an alternative to a chicken sandwich.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

5 boiled eggs and pasta pesto


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys:thumbup:
> 
> At work theres no microwave so im going to do the homemade pastas..
> 
> ...


Yeah man! Nuts, seeds and fruit are all good for a snack. Can get them dirt cheap too if you can get to a market. Almonds, macadamia, walnuts and hazelnuts are best. Pumpkin seeds. Some dried fruit to make it sweeter.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Now I'm hungry again picturing all that food !!


----------



## Glenquagmire (Aug 9, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Make some home made quiches and *cornedbeef+tetty pies,* there great and can eat cold also last for days, pasteries full of fat and lard tho, unless you can find an alternative pastry recipe, I'm sure my mate said weight watchers showed her how to make pastry with patato instead of fat but I don't have the recipe, must be a health option on the net somewere tho. A simple home made quiche is realy nice if you like eggs cheese and bacon lol.


Meat and tater pie......mmmmm brings back memories of when i was a kid.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Cold pasta salad is easy to make and very nice. Boil pasta, leave to cool and stir in some mayonaise. That's you base. You then fire in whatever else you want that suits your nutritional needs. Boiled egg, tuna, chicken, smoked salmon etc for protein. Peas, sweetcorn, shredded raw carrot, apple, celery, crushed nuts etc for fibre and vitamins. Then add something to give it a bit of flavour - chilli powder, curry powder, mustard, BBQ spice mix or whatever takes your fancy. Experiment and see what you like. Easy-peasy.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

mixed beans, pre coocked minced meat, some rice, all mixed together and a pint of milk....


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

anthony900220 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys:thumbup:
> 
> At work theres no microwave so im going to do the homemade pastas..
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but thats not a bulking diet.

You have next to no protein at 8am. 8am-1pm is too long with not food mate. Same again 1pm to 6pm and yes, same again 6pm to 11pm.

Your making a good effort but its not bulking mate, not unless your 4 foot tall. I would have a complete re think.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Cold pasta salad is easy to make and very nice. Boil pasta, leave to cool and stir in some mayonaise. That's you base. You then fire in whatever else you want that suits your nutritional needs. Boiled egg, tuna, chicken, smoked salmon etc for protein. Peas, sweetcorn, shredded raw carrot, apple, celery, crushed nuts etc for fibre and vitamins. Then add something to give it a bit of flavour - chilli powder, curry powder, mustard, BBQ spice mix or whatever takes your fancy. Experiment and see what you like. Easy-peasy.


Lol boiled eggs in a pasta?:what:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Brawn said:


> Sorry mate but thats not a bulking diet.
> 
> You have next to no protein at 8am. 8am-1pm is too long with not food mate. Same again 1pm to 6pm and yes, same again 6pm to 11pm.
> 
> Your making a good effort but its not bulking mate, not unless your 4 foot tall. I would have a complete re think.


Im 5ft7 76kg, was 65kg last year jan... Infact just in the last 4 months i gained 5kg


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Im getting 95g protein from my whey. Ild say 8g with breakfast. Lunch tbd. Aftnoon 15-20g and supper = 175g mince 1/4 tin beans 1/8 tin peas and 125g mixed colliflower + squash + brocoli + god knows what else + 100g uncooked rice... Not sure how much protein that is but seems to be working...

Im here for help so please feel free to correct me when im wrong


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

anthony900220 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys:thumbup:
> 
> At work theres no microwave so im going to do the homemade pastas..
> 
> ...


You've got big gaps between breakfast and lunch and lunch and dinner. Room for at least one more meal there! Also nuts are very high in calories and good for snacking


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

chilli said:


> You've got big gaps between breakfast and lunch and lunch and dinner. Room for at least one more meal there! Also nuts are very high in calories and good for snacking


For some people it's impossible though. I'm an electrician and can't stop whatever work I'm doing to go and eat, I get 1 break a day and that's at half 12 for half hour. If I buggered off and the boss saw me sat in the van eating I'd get sacked.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MF88 said:


> For some people it's impossible though. I'm an electrician and can't stop whatever work I'm doing to go and eat, I get 1 break a day and that's at half 12 for half hour. If I buggered off and the boss saw me sat in the van eating I'd get sacked.


I know what you're saying mate, but I don't get any breaks. 10 hour day and eat while I work. If I can eat while I work once I can eat while I work 3 times! As I said, things like peanuts are good, or protein bars ( though pricey), or even get another shake in there.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

chilli said:


> I know what you're saying mate, but I don't get any breaks. 10 hour day and eat while I work. If I can eat while I work once I can eat while I work 3 times! As I said, things like peanuts are good, or protein bars ( though pricey), or even get another shake in there.


All depends on what work you do. Obviously electrical work is all hands on work so there's not really much time to eat. Why don't you get a break in a 10 hour day?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

anthony900220 said:


> Lol boiled eggs in a pasta?:what:


Boiled egg in a pasta-based salad, why not? But feel free to stick to your current moronic diet of pizza and chips. Asking for advice and then mocking those who give it to you is sheer ignorance.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Boiled egg in a pasta-based salad, why not? But feel free to stick to your current moronic diet of pizza and chips. Asking for advice and then mocking those who give it to you is sheer ignorance.


Im so ****ing sorry ive never in my life heard of boiled eggs in a pasta


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Boiled egg in a pasta-based salad, why not? But feel free to stick to your current moronic diet of pizza and chips. Asking for advice and then mocking those who give it to you is sheer ignorance.


Only reason I don't do that is cuz I don't like boiled eggs, poached wouldn't really have the same effect.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a great diet imo but if it's working for you 

Get yourself to tescos and go get a load of bags of frozen soya peas (aka edamame) great bulking snack as have high protein with carbs abd fats. You boil them for two mins chuck them in a container and can be lightly salted or spiced and are amazing cold all day.

As other have said boil a ton of eggs, shell them.and stick them in a tub. Munch when you get a second or eat them with pasta, rice cakes, cottage cheese etc.

I usually do a big tub of carbs, one of protein (three or four different kinds) and then big tub of steamed veg, broccoli, spinach, kale, carrots etc if im busy and I'll just eat some from all containers when I have five minutes.

Just work out the macros per box.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tell your boss's you are diabetic and have to eat every 3-4 hors,point out you don't smoke and try to negotiate,just five mins,offer to make it up later?


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tell your boss's you are diabetic and have to eat every 3-4 hors,point out you don't smoke and try to negotiate,just five mins,offer to make it up later?


Sounds like a plan


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Sounds like a plan


I run 3 companies if anyone approached me like this i would do it,anyone sneaking breaks would be fired on the spot.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> Im so ****ing sorry ive never in my life heard of boiled eggs in a pasta


Eggs in pasta is pretty common mate, a lot of genuine Italian pasta dishes have egg in..



Aside from that if your really set on bulking you need to get away from the idea food needs to taste and look like a meal, you just need to get the macros inside you, just because it doesn't look like some thing "normal" people would eat isn't really a consideration...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Brawn said:


> Sorry mate but thats not a bulking diet.


Have to agree.

Op, I have no microwave as I'm in field based job. Seriously just prep all your meals and munch away, you defo need to add more food to this 'bulk'.

Boiled egg and pasta as mentioned is simple food prepped night before, throw in a tin of tuna or a chicken breast and away you go :beer:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Eggs in pasta is pretty common mate, a lot of genuine Italian pasta dishes have egg in..
> 
> View attachment 106563
> View attachment 106564
> ...


A million percent this. When I get my food out at work I usually get a couple of people asking what im having today. Cottage cheese mixed with tuna oats and evoo sounds like the stuff of nightmares to most folks but it tastes fine and hits everything I wanted out of that meal.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here in sa those arent exactly a common dish does look good


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> A million percent this. When I get my food out at work I usually get a couple of people asking what im having today. Cottage cheese mixed with tuna oats and evoo sounds like the stuff of nightmares to most folks but it tastes fine and hits everything I wanted out of that meal.


Lol yeah that does sound bad but if it works...


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

anthony900220 said:


> Im 5ft7 76kg, was 65kg last year jan... Infact just in the last 4 months i gained 5kg


5kg is good gains for some one so short but there are no two ways about it that is not a bulking diet. If your eating pizza to add cals then of that 5kg you have add only a small percentage will be muscle.

Word of warning, some one gives you constructive advise when you have asked for it then take it on board. Don't get cocky like you know it all because you clearly don't!


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Brawn said:


> 5kg is good gains for some one so short but there are no two ways about it that is not a bulking diet. If your eating pizza to add cals then of that 5kg you have add only a small percentage will be muscle.
> 
> Word of warning, some one gives you constructive advise when you have asked for it then take it on board. Don't get cocky like you know it all because you clearly don't!


I simply said eggs in pasta not my fault people on here are so uptight...

As for only a small % being muscle... i was running 2km at 5kmph 5mon to fri in the morning, lift tues thurs fri and sun.. Use a tape messure to keep track of my stats and the only thing that didnt grow was my waist line... I may not know every thing but i do know how to get results:mad:


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Your diet is fine then, Why ask the question. Stick with it. Its my fault. I didn't know you are a dwarf. Things for little people must work different than those I have trained.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

mince beef is your friend

chilli, curry, anything you want and so easy to cook


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Brawn said:


> Your diet is fine then, Why ask the question. Stick with it. Its my fault. I didn't know you are a dwarf. Things for little people must work different than those I have trained.


I would bet my left testical the results ive gotten in 2012 are betten than any one of the people you have "trained"

I asked because its not good enough i want to get bigger...

Hope you arent charging them too much


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

anthony900220 said:


> I would bet my left testical the results ive gotten in 2012 are betten than any one of the people you have "trained"


What's wrong with your right one?


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

anthony900220 said:


> I would bet my left testical the results ive gotten in 2012 are betten than any one of the people you have "trained"
> 
> *I asked because its not good enough i want to get bigger*...
> 
> Hope you arent charging them too much


And I answered. I would bet your right testical any one reading this would agree I gave you the 'correct' advise to *HELP* you move onwards and upward which is, you aren't eating enough and often enough to bulk. You diet is not much more than a light weight female would consume to maintain, let alone bulk.

Sometimes I wonder why I, or any one else bothers.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Leave the right one alone... Take the left but leave the right

Stop over reacting you worse than a woman on the rag


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gonna have boiled eggs at 11, 200-400g pasta at 2 and at 6 more damn eggs:rolleyes:


----------

